# Sapphire Ati Radeon Hd 4670



## Smus (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2009)

There is no fan speed sensor on the fan.  My Asus 4670 is the same.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah When I had Some HIS ones awhile back it was the same, no fan speed sensor.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

It most likely has a 2pin wire that always runs at the same speed.
2 pin fan wires are common on mid end and low end cards.


----------

